# I was bored today, so I got busy and did this



## go4abliss (Feb 19, 2013)

004.JPG



__ go4abliss
__ Feb 19, 2013






I made a oatmeal pie and chess pie. First time I made both of these pies. they looked good and  good smell. Got wait until after dinner to tried them.

here is a links for recipes

chess pie http://allrecipes.com/recipe/chess-pie/

oatmeal pie http://www.food.com/recipe/old-fashion-oatmeal-pie-11757

Maybe I should try the oatmeal pie for my health first.......................................


----------



## rdknb (Feb 19, 2013)

Very nice, would love to try the oatmeal pie


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 19, 2013)

Looks good...let us know how the oatmeal one tastes.  I have the makings for SmokinB's German cake...if I ever get the chance to make it.


----------



## spike bliss (Feb 19, 2013)

You know I just saw a video where the guy smoked chocolate cake. Made me think about it


----------



## go4abliss (Feb 19, 2013)

The oatmeal pie was really good, but the chess pie was to sweet for me.


----------



## linguica (Feb 19, 2013)

Very nice desert. Our grand & great grand parents really could make something tasty with little to work with. This is why I buy antique cookbooks when I can find them.


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 20, 2013)

Gail....one of my buddies makes a chocolate chess pie that is to die for!  Glad they tasted good!  Chess is a sweet one!

I agree about the "old cookbooks"....I have all of my grandmothers.  Make a killer Lemon Ice box from one of hers.


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 20, 2013)

Look fantastic and the Oatmeal is interesting for sure.


----------



## michael ark (Feb 20, 2013)

It looks good. I too buy old cook books latest one is chef paul prudhomme's louisiana kitchen for a buck. It was printed in 1984.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice lookin' pies...they'd be missin' a slice at dinner time if they were at my house....


----------



## candycoated (Feb 20, 2013)

Oooo, both those pies look excellent! I've never heard of either before this, thanks for sharing. :)

So that chess pie is a custard type?... yep, I could prolly gorge myself on that one.


----------



## roller (Feb 20, 2013)

I make Chess pies all the time but never heard of Oatmeal pie...Chess pie is kinda like a Buttermilk pie...


----------



## candycoated (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh yeah, I've eaten buttermilk pie before, love it! It's a sweet custard, looks like the OP chess pie.

Thanks for translating Roller. ;p


----------



## go4abliss (Feb 20, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Gail....one of my buddies makes a chocolate chess pie that is to die for!  Glad they tasted good!  Chess is a sweet one!
> 
> I agree about the "old cookbooks"....I have all of my grandmothers.  Make a killer Lemon Ice box from one of hers


HI KathrynN, I would love to have that killer Lemon Ice Box recipe if you don't mind.


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 20, 2013)

sure....not at home right now.  I will dig up the book and post it.  It's from a Home Economics Cookbook from Auburn University back in the 60's.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 20, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> sure....not at home right now.  I will dig up the book and post it.  It's from a Home Economics Cookbook from Auburn University back in the 60's.


Kat...you got a pic of that one?  LOL

Are you gonna put that in a different thread or this one?

Steph loves lemon pie and daddy needs some brownie points


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 20, 2013)

dont have a picture...but it looks like Lemon Meringue pie only the meringue part is not as tall.  Will post it here.


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 20, 2013)

lemon ice box pie.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 20, 2013






This is similar to the one that I make.  Got the picture off of Allrecipes Website


----------



## go4abliss (Feb 20, 2013)

RECIPE......PLEASE


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 20, 2013)

GO4ABLISS said:


> RECIPE......PLEASE


Sorry....Finally found the cookbook!  We have been moving furniture around and the books got packed into a box.

This comes from The Auburn Cookbook 1968, page 211

Lemon Ice Box pie

3 eggs

1 15 ounce can condensed milk

1/2 cup lemon juice (fresh)

Separate the eggs and put the whites aside.  Beat yolks slightly. Add milk and lemon juice and mix thoroughly.  Pour filling into crumb crust.

Crumb Crust

1 1/2 cups fine dry cereal crumbs (we use graham crackers) *

1/4 cup sugar

6 tablespoons melted butter

Combine crumbs and sugar.  Add melted butter and mix thoroughly.  Press mixture firmly around the sides and bottom of a pie pan.  Bake at 375 degrees for 8 to 10 minutes or chill thoroughly before filling.

* any of these crumbs can be used: graham crackers, ginger snaps, vanilla wafers, chocolate wafers, or dry bread crumbs

Meringue

6 Tablespoons of sugar

1/4 teaspoon of cream of tartar

It's best to have the egg whites at room temperature. Beat them with a mixer until the reach the foamy stage.  Add the 1/4 tsp of cream of tarter and continue beating until the whites reach the soft peak stage.  Start adding the 6 TBS of sugar, 1 teaspoon at a time and beat thoroughly after each addition.  You will want the whites to be stiff but not hard.  Pile the meringue lightly on the pie and gently spread the meringue until all the edges of the pie are sealed.

Now take the completed pie and put into a 350 degree oven for about 15 minutes or until lightly browned.  Chill in the fridge immediately.  Let it set for about 2 hours.

Makes one 9 inch pie.


----------



## go4abliss (Feb 19, 2013)

004.JPG



__ go4abliss
__ Feb 19, 2013






I made a oatmeal pie and chess pie. First time I made both of these pies. they looked good and  good smell. Got wait until after dinner to tried them.

here is a links for recipes

chess pie http://allrecipes.com/recipe/chess-pie/

oatmeal pie http://www.food.com/recipe/old-fashion-oatmeal-pie-11757

Maybe I should try the oatmeal pie for my health first.......................................


----------



## rdknb (Feb 19, 2013)

Very nice, would love to try the oatmeal pie


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 19, 2013)

Looks good...let us know how the oatmeal one tastes.  I have the makings for SmokinB's German cake...if I ever get the chance to make it.


----------



## spike bliss (Feb 19, 2013)

You know I just saw a video where the guy smoked chocolate cake. Made me think about it


----------



## go4abliss (Feb 19, 2013)

The oatmeal pie was really good, but the chess pie was to sweet for me.


----------



## linguica (Feb 19, 2013)

Very nice desert. Our grand & great grand parents really could make something tasty with little to work with. This is why I buy antique cookbooks when I can find them.


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 20, 2013)

Gail....one of my buddies makes a chocolate chess pie that is to die for!  Glad they tasted good!  Chess is a sweet one!

I agree about the "old cookbooks"....I have all of my grandmothers.  Make a killer Lemon Ice box from one of hers.


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 20, 2013)

Look fantastic and the Oatmeal is interesting for sure.


----------



## michael ark (Feb 20, 2013)

It looks good. I too buy old cook books latest one is chef paul prudhomme's louisiana kitchen for a buck. It was printed in 1984.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice lookin' pies...they'd be missin' a slice at dinner time if they were at my house....


----------



## candycoated (Feb 20, 2013)

Oooo, both those pies look excellent! I've never heard of either before this, thanks for sharing. :)

So that chess pie is a custard type?... yep, I could prolly gorge myself on that one.


----------



## roller (Feb 20, 2013)

I make Chess pies all the time but never heard of Oatmeal pie...Chess pie is kinda like a Buttermilk pie...


----------



## candycoated (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh yeah, I've eaten buttermilk pie before, love it! It's a sweet custard, looks like the OP chess pie.

Thanks for translating Roller. ;p


----------



## go4abliss (Feb 20, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Gail....one of my buddies makes a chocolate chess pie that is to die for!  Glad they tasted good!  Chess is a sweet one!
> 
> I agree about the "old cookbooks"....I have all of my grandmothers.  Make a killer Lemon Ice box from one of hers


HI KathrynN, I would love to have that killer Lemon Ice Box recipe if you don't mind.


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 20, 2013)

sure....not at home right now.  I will dig up the book and post it.  It's from a Home Economics Cookbook from Auburn University back in the 60's.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 20, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> sure....not at home right now.  I will dig up the book and post it.  It's from a Home Economics Cookbook from Auburn University back in the 60's.


Kat...you got a pic of that one?  LOL

Are you gonna put that in a different thread or this one?

Steph loves lemon pie and daddy needs some brownie points


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 20, 2013)

dont have a picture...but it looks like Lemon Meringue pie only the meringue part is not as tall.  Will post it here.


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 20, 2013)

lemon ice box pie.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 20, 2013






This is similar to the one that I make.  Got the picture off of Allrecipes Website


----------



## go4abliss (Feb 20, 2013)

RECIPE......PLEASE


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 20, 2013)

GO4ABLISS said:


> RECIPE......PLEASE


Sorry....Finally found the cookbook!  We have been moving furniture around and the books got packed into a box.

This comes from The Auburn Cookbook 1968, page 211

Lemon Ice Box pie

3 eggs

1 15 ounce can condensed milk

1/2 cup lemon juice (fresh)

Separate the eggs and put the whites aside.  Beat yolks slightly. Add milk and lemon juice and mix thoroughly.  Pour filling into crumb crust.

Crumb Crust

1 1/2 cups fine dry cereal crumbs (we use graham crackers) *

1/4 cup sugar

6 tablespoons melted butter

Combine crumbs and sugar.  Add melted butter and mix thoroughly.  Press mixture firmly around the sides and bottom of a pie pan.  Bake at 375 degrees for 8 to 10 minutes or chill thoroughly before filling.

* any of these crumbs can be used: graham crackers, ginger snaps, vanilla wafers, chocolate wafers, or dry bread crumbs

Meringue

6 Tablespoons of sugar

1/4 teaspoon of cream of tartar

It's best to have the egg whites at room temperature. Beat them with a mixer until the reach the foamy stage.  Add the 1/4 tsp of cream of tarter and continue beating until the whites reach the soft peak stage.  Start adding the 6 TBS of sugar, 1 teaspoon at a time and beat thoroughly after each addition.  You will want the whites to be stiff but not hard.  Pile the meringue lightly on the pie and gently spread the meringue until all the edges of the pie are sealed.

Now take the completed pie and put into a 350 degree oven for about 15 minutes or until lightly browned.  Chill in the fridge immediately.  Let it set for about 2 hours.

Makes one 9 inch pie.


----------

